

5 Quick Tips for International Founders Relocating to Silicon Valley - abbycrowley1
http://blog.foundersnetwork.com/2013/01/5-quick-tips-for-international-founders-relocating-to-silicon-valley/

======
feralmoan
Thanks for posting, as a foreigner who hit the valley 'green' about 3 years
ago all 5 points resonated. Its far too easy to underestimate the pragmatic
concerns of dealing with a new culture and its social rituals, and how much
time that actually takes away from building your product, enjoying new
experiences, with partner or otherwise, and finding the comfortable balance.
Simple things like credit lines (they don't exist for foreigners!), drivers
licenses, insurance... the real basic things, can be massive pain points that
locals will simply not understand.

The fact is, unless you're already hustling American-style, foreigners without
established networks and a story ready to tell about their projects are going
to sit on the sidelines (in the trough of sorrow) for a very long time. This
could be a function of the transient nature of those who call SF their home,
and its inherent social liquidity not facilitating deeper social connection...
but I do know once you're "in", it's amazing, and doors will open.

Its hard, but glad to have stuck with it.

